# Question about Wings



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

I've had this on my mind for a long time but have failed to bring it up. When I first cut his wings I saw this when he spreaded them. I kind of though it was a baby thing and it would eventually go away. It still hasn't gone or away or looks any different. I was just wondering if this is something that has to be helped or if it will take a long time to grow back.

Basically there is no feathers or wing parts whatever you want to call it. In the top corners of each wings. Just bare skin that doesn't look infected just pink like normal skin. He doesn't chew at it as far as I can tell. He does mess with his wings but mostly in the inside and not the outside where it is (like lifting his wings and pecking in the inside).










I was just wondering if there was any advice or anything I could do or if this is serious or not. There is also bigger patches but I could not get any of it since he is squirmy and my hand is sore from him chewing on it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The picture isn't clear enough to see but you may have cut the feathers too far and if so, they probably will not grow back.

It would be best for you to have his wings checked by an Avian Vet.

Hopefully you are planning to allow all of his flight feathers to grow back in and will not try to clip them again in the future.*


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

FaeryBee said:


> *The picture isn't clear enough to see but you may have cut the feathers too far and if so, they probably will not grow back.
> 
> It would be best for you to have his wings checked by an Avian Vet.
> 
> Hopefully you are planning to allow all of his flight feathers to grow back in and will not try to clip them again in the future.*


I haven't cut them back far. This was there before I started cutting. It's more of open skin without any wing feathers there. He is growing back his wings also. Two have already sprouted out. If you pull his wings out it's on his primary wings the ones you shouldn't ever cut. It just looks like bare skin where none of the feathers have grown in.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you are concerned about it then I'd recommend you see an Avian Vet to discuss the issue. 
It probably isn't anything to be concerned about but it's impossible to tell from the picture.*


----------

